# anyone own or owned a devon monaco ? how do you rate them ?



## 99680 (Jun 16, 2006)

looking at buying our 1st proper MH and quite interestwed in a 2001 model ?

anyone out there have any experience or comments they would like to share ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: anyone own or owned a devon monaco ? how do you rate the*



sofaking said:


> looking at buying our 1st proper MH and quite interestwed in a 2001 model ?
> 
> anyone out there have any experience or comments they would like to share ?


I wanted one although the Monty C, and Elite in Banbury have two for sale I think, or did at around 27k.

I very much like the Renault base more so from what I have read on here. I think they are best descibed as built for functionality inside with robust fittings, well laid out and all hand built I understand.

But they are not decorated as nicely as other makes and therefore against a Trigano or the one I ended up with, a Possl, they may look a little drab.

But had it not been for the missus, I would have had one although I am more than satified with what I ended up as this was in our price range and there was a big difference between 27k and 19.5k but of course these Devons are less than a year old.

dealers cannot get new ones until end 2006 as they cannot build them fast enough.

I would compare them first with an Adria Twin.

Excellent review on here just remembered and can be found at

Devon Review


----------



## 99680 (Jun 16, 2006)

cheers for that pusser, very informative


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The current Renault Master has the dash mounted gearchange but you mentioned being interested in a 2001 model which I *think* has the 'long wand' sticking out of the floor and I have read that, apart from getting in the way, is not a very precise change. I doubt though that it could be as bad as the one in my old RM.

Harvey
ps. i was searching 'Vauxhaul Movano' ( same thing as Renault Master )and found a couple of road tests. I think they were 'Which Van' magazine.
One the latest model, and one a 'long gearstick' one. Do a 'google' and you should find things about the van, if not the conversion.


----------

